# Hello



## Roseberry (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping to become a mouse owner next year and possibly one day breed. I'm hear to learn all I can so I'm well prepared 

Thank you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin, where in the world are you located? What varieties are you interested in?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Roseberry (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I'm not yet sure what colours I like. I do like the Siamese, the tans and the tri colours


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

